# Nikon D610 thoughts?



## DreamCatcher (Sep 18, 2017)

What is your opinions on this camera body? I have been looking on mpb.com?


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 18, 2017)

Buy it!  If your looking to full frame Nikon, and can't / don't want to buy the upper models.  Buy the D610!  I have D600 and D800.  I will use either of them.  Wife likes the D600 more than the D800.  So, she typically uses the D600, and I the D800.

The D610 is still currently listed as the 9th best camera, sensor wise on DXO.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah currently I can't afford the newer models and from what I've read on my own. The D610 is a very capable full frame considering it's age.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2017)

I bought a D610 this summer. I am very UN-impressed with the autofocusing system and its sluggish performance with consumer-level lenses, as well as with the 180 AF-D and 85/1.8 AF-S G and the 50mm Nikkors...also the white AF assist lamp, while pretty good in dim light, comes on wayyyyy too often, and the presence and the unfortunate necessity of Nikon's decision to include said AF assist lamp is indicative of a weak AF module. There are some issues that this camera has with AF that are exceptionally annoying. Back focusing. Front focusing. Missing OBVIOUS targets. Refusing to SHOOT, etc.. Just a major PITA camera compared to the many I've used before.

This camera can often not "see" a seagull in flight, or even a jet airliner at 1,000 feet, and can become confused on otherwise easy subjects. Worst AF module I've seen in any Nikon. Period.

After 16 years with Nikons like the D1, D1h,D2x,and D3x, as well as consumer Nikons like the D70,D40, and the Fuji S2 Pro, I have to say, the autofocus module of this camera is weaker than I had been lead to believe. I find the camera slow and rather unresponsive, and am really regretting the decision to buy it. The D610 has been a major dissapointment to me. One of my LEAST-favorite digital SLR cameras, and I have owned the above models, plus others, and three Canon digitals.

This is a *consumer-level body and AF module*. I loathe the ISO system, and the U1 and U2 modes are fairly useless. Overall, the camera is adequate, but not much more than that. The FILE quality on the other hand, is extremely good! The image quality is nice, better than the D3x, which was also 24MP and FX, but which was a simple STELLAR shooter, with a hugely better AF module, better AF performance, and much,much better controls and easier to shoot. Battery life is simply superb! The grip from Nikon? SLOPPY fit. Bad,bad fit, with a gap, and play in it. Shabby.


----------



## enerlevel (Sep 19, 2017)

I just recently moved from mirrorless to Nikon. Amongst the camera tested, Nikon df, d600,d610,d800 all were front/back focusIng. The older camera like D700,d3s,d90 were spot on with all the lens. So I believe the modern Nikon cameras all have some sort of focusing issues. 
I just recently spent £90 to get my d600 fixed by Nikon and still I need to calibrate -15 to get it to focus right. 
Apart from that, the d610/d600 is just a basic camera with average functions BUT with a full frame sensor and because of that it's a great buy specially D600 as you can find a decent one for under £550..


----------



## jaomul (Sep 19, 2017)

I find it excellent. Hard to fault the camera. I don't find the af system lacking with any of the lenses I use, I have however used a 28-105 af d screw drive lens and af was poor


----------



## Peeb (Sep 19, 2017)

jaomul said:


> I find it excellent. Hard to fault the camera. I don't find the af system lacking with any of the lenses I use, I have however used a 28-105 af d screw drive lens and af was poor


That's me exacly!  I got rid of the 28-105 and replaced with an older (non-vr) 24-85 and focusing got MUCH better.  For me.  I can't campare against higher-end nikons as I was coming from a D5500 crop, but the D610 certainly outshines that camera for focusing speed/accuracy.

Makes me wanna rent a D850 at some point and have a focusing shoot-out!


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 19, 2017)

So I should otherwise same up for an 810 which used I've found them around 2K.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

We have had a different experience with our D600 than Derrel has had with his D610.  We have lenses from AF (non-d) up through AF-S G VRII's.  It has worked well will all of them.  Have not noticed any real problems with the AF system.  I don't believe the AF systems are different between the two models.  We also have not had issues with the shutter or any of the other reported problem.  The D600 probably has 3x the actuation's on it than the D800 right now.

For current used prices of $1,000 I think it's a very good deal.  Nikon has some refurbished for $1,100 not too long ago.  Cameta may have some refurbished for $1,300 or so.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 19, 2017)

The 610 is considered there entry lvl full frame correct?


----------



## Braineack (Sep 19, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I bought a D610 this summer. I am very UN-impressed with the autofocusing system and its sluggish performance with consumer-level lenses, as well as with the 180 AF-D and 85/1.8 AF-S G and the 50mm Nikkors...also the white AF assist lamp, while pretty good in dim light, comes on wayyyyy too often, and the presence and the unfortunate necessity of Nikon's decision to include said AF assist lamp is indicative of a weak AF module. There are some issues that this camera has with AF that are exceptionally annoying. Back focusing. Front focusing. Missing OBVIOUS targets. Refusing to SHOOT, etc.. Just a major PITA camera compared to the many I've used before.
> 
> This camera can often not "see" a seagull in flight, or even a jet airliner at 1,000 feet, and can become confused on otherwise easy subjects. Worst AF module I've seen in any Nikon. Period.
> 
> ...



you're so spoiled by real cameras.


----------



## Destin (Sep 19, 2017)

Peeb said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > I find it excellent. Hard to fault the camera. I don't find the af system lacking with any of the lenses I use, I have however used a 28-105 af d screw drive lens and af was poor
> ...



I would whole heartedly not reccomend that unless you want to buy a D850. 

I have the D500 which shares the focus system of the D850.. and since using it no other camera comes close. My D7100 was painfully slow to use in comparison and even the D750 can't come close.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

DreamCatcher said:


> The 610 is considered there entry lvl full frame correct?



Yes would be their entry level camera.  The D750 has some better camera features, but the sensor scores slightly lower in terms of output.  And of course it's quite a bit more expensive.  It may not have the AF system of the D500 or D750 and higher bodies.  But it's low light ability is only beaten by a couple cameras that are more expensive.  For fast action in good to decent light, no probably not the best camera to have.  But for $1,000 it's a very good camera.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

Don't know if your willing to do Ebay.  But D800's are down to around $1,000 to $1,200.  Low shutter count one on there now for less than $1,000.  18k clicks on it.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 19, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Don't know if your willing to do Ebay.  But D800's are down to around $1,000 to $1,200.  Low shutter count one on there now for less than $1,000.  18k clicks on it.


Isn't eBay a little bit of gamble?


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

DreamCatcher said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if your willing to do Ebay.  But D800's are down to around $1,000 to $1,200.  Low shutter count one on there now for less than $1,000.  18k clicks on it.
> ...



I have had good luck so far.

Was just going to post there is a D610 ending in about an hour from now 8:28 eastern.  $799 right now.  12k clicks on it.  Seller says bought from Keh rated as EX.  If it really came from KEH.  It's a good camera.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

Brand new D610 USA with warranty for $1,029!  Ebay!


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 19, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> DreamCatcher said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...


I'm going to have to look into that then. Thanks for the info I was always told to be careful with eBay stuff.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 19, 2017)

DreamCatcher said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > DreamCatcher said:
> ...


Yea, I don't go in blind.  I check the feedback.  Not just to see it's high number of positive, but actually check what they had been selling.  I had to file once on a person, for a drywall lift of all things.  Was never shipped.  I got my money back.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2017)

I bought my D610 used with the MBD-14 battery grip, th5ree Nikon batteries, a body cap, and 4,812 actuations, all for $849 at my loal store, so my negative impressions of it were not influenced by having payed a high price for the camera and grip; I bought it at a fantastic price, in great condition, but the number of failures to focus that I get with it during the course of a day spoils multiple shot opportunities every single day, and the need for a blinding white-light AF assist when a 12-year-old Nikon like the D2x  can LOCK focus in 1/4 second with the same, old, slow lenses...shows me that the D610 is built around a crap AF module.

As braineack says, I'm spoiled by "real cameras" that can LOCK focus in an instant, 99.9 percent of the time.

AF-I for example on the D610...wow...what a useless "feature". Screws up a lot. A Mom and Dad camera feature.

In all fairness, the D610 is a "mom and dad" camera...I'm coming from pro-level Nikons that date back to 1998...the AF performance is really,really WEAK in this camera with consumer of slow-f/stop zooms, and is only marginally better with the 85,50,and 180mm primes, which are f/1.8, f/1.8, and f/2.8 lenses.

Failures to focus on OBVIOUS targets like seagulls in flight at 5,8,10,12,15 meters with a 70-300 in BRIGHT mbeach sunlight...failure to achieve focus on aircraft in plain, blue skies...failures to focus fast and reliably on all sorts of subjects...just crappy AF performance. In even moderate light with a 50mm or 85mm prime Nikkor lens, I constantly find the D610 to be BLASTING a white beam of light in order to achiev a focus lock! Unacceptable to me when a 2005 or 2009 Nikon body can LOCK focus with the SAME, exact lenses I have had for years...with no annoying white flashlight beam!

Gotta keep in mind, the D610 **is** an entry-level full frame, and was derived from the D600, which was built on the APS-C D7000 body; a amra that was plagued with focusing issues, the D7000 was. If this is the first AF d-slr you've had, you might feel that it's a solid camera, but I have to rate it as just acceptable...it's wayyyyyy less-reliable than a higher-end Nikon with a powerful AF module.

Again: the white AF assit light Nikon put into the D610: that is the mark of an older camera, something like a 2003 Fuji S2 Pro or something like that, meaning a $389-level consumer body...


----------



## Peeb (Sep 19, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I bought my D610 used with the MBD-14 battery grip, th5ree Nikon batteries, a body cap, and 4,812 actuations, all for $849 at my loal store, so my negative impressions of it were not influenced by having payed a high price for the camera and grip; I bought it at a fantastic price, in great condition, but the number of failures to focus that I get with it during the course of a day spoils multiple shot opportunities every single day, and the need for a blinding white-light AF assist when a 12-year-old Nikon like the D2x  can LOCK focus in 1/4 second with the same, old, slow lenses...shows me that the D610 is built around a crap AF module.
> 
> As braineack says, I'm spoiled by "real cameras" that can LOCK focus in an instant, 99.9 percent of the time.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you got a bad copy?

I shot my D610 with a 200-500 plus 1.4x TC and had no trouble capturing seagulls in flight at a local lake; and TRUST ME, Derrel is a much (much much) better photographer then I am.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't think it's a bad copy; any camera that needs a white AF assit beam to hit focus means the AF module is weak. Compare it to a D1,D1h,D2x,or D3x and it's just clearly a Mom and Dad level camera. It's a big step down from what I expect a 24-MP camera to be. The fact that the body and grip have a gap and sloppy fit, and the viewfinder is only so-so...this is a $380-type Nikon body. This is a cheap body camera.

Compare the way this thing shoots and respoinds to the 2004 D2x or the 2009 D3x...there';s just no comparison.

Selling the D3x was the biggest photo mistake I have made in a decade and a half. It was a fantastic camera. it flubbed maybe one shot out of 1,000...this one? 15,20,25 shots out of 1,000, every day it's used.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 19, 2017)

OK- I'll agree that if 97.5% to 98.5% capture rate is a big step down from 'better' nikons, then you probably have a representative copy of the D610. 

In large part due (no doubt) to my poor technique and skill, I'd be thrilled with a 5% 'miss' rate!


----------



## goodguy (Sep 19, 2017)

D610 is good as a basic full frame camera, the sensor on it is superb, my advise since the AF system isn't amazing maybe spend a little more and get the D750, I have this camera for 3 years, its AF system is excellent, I find the D750 has very few weaknesses.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 20, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I don't think it's a bad copy; any camera that needs a white AF assit beam to hit focus means the AF module is weak. Compare it to a D1,D1h,D2x,or D3x and it's just clearly a Mom and Dad level camera. It's a big step down from what I expect a 24-MP camera to be. The fact that the body and grip have a gap and sloppy fit, and the viewfinder is only so-so...this is a $380-type Nikon body. This is a cheap body camera.
> 
> Compare the way this thing shoots and respoinds to the 2004 D2x or the 2009 D3x...there';s just no comparison.
> 
> Selling the D3x was the biggest photo mistake I have made in a decade and a half. It was a fantastic camera. it flubbed maybe one shot out of 1,000...this one? 15,20,25 shots out of 1,000, every day it's used.



Have you any friends with a d610 that you could try. I know of course it's never going to match the more pro spec models with its focus system, but the af you describe seems worse than a lot of users myself included are experiencing


----------



## nerwin (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm quite happy with my D610, I don't generally have any issues with AF performance, it works good enough for me and I'm able to focus on planes and birds in flight with no problems. Is it perfect? No. But it is one heck of an affordable full frame camera with superb image quality and dynamic range. 

It drives my lenses quite well, plenty of power. When I had the D7000 and the 70-300 VR, the autofocus was slow. Whereas the D610, even though it has the same AF module, the auto focus speed of the 70-300 VR was so much faster. 

I do recommend the D610, I don't think you can get a better performing full frame DSLR at this price point. However, you must take my recommendation with a grain of salt because I haven't used anything better than the D610, I don't have any experience with the D750 or D8xx models..besides the few moments I've played with them in the store and had to walk away before I go in debt.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I think seeing as I don't need it right this minute I'm going to wait it out a little longer and save up for the D800 or D810


----------



## nerwin (Sep 20, 2017)

DreamCatcher said:


> Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I think seeing as I don't need it right this minute I'm going to wait it out a little longer and save up for the D800 or D810



Just curious, what lenses are you interested in getting? Because at the end of the day, glass is the most important. If you spend more money on the body and have a smaller budget for lower end glass. You pretty much defeating the purpose. I'd rather get a used D610 cheap and put more money into good glass. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 20, 2017)

Other than a more reliable shutter, there is little difference between the D600 and the D610.  In the "800" series, however, there are some significant difference between the D800 and the D810 that you should confirm before going forward.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 20, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I don't think it's a bad copy; any camera that needs a white AF assit beam to hit focus means the AF module is weak.



The EV rating of the center point is only -1EV, whereas the 51-pt AF module of the D800 & D4 is -2EV.  I do find it struggles a bit in low-light, but I use beam-assist over the worthless light bulb if needed.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 20, 2017)

nerwin said:


> DreamCatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I think seeing as I don't need it right this minute I'm going to wait it out a little longer and save up for the D800 or D810
> ...


That's a whole different question entirely. I do mostly portraits and family photos still narrowing it down to exactly what I plan on doing exactly.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 20, 2017)

DreamCatcher said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > DreamCatcher said:
> ...


Mostly portraits and family photos, you probably never need more than a d610. Go for the d750 if in doubt about the af. The d810 is a fine camera but at the end of the day most people don't really need the 36mp. Sure there are other bells and whistles on the d8xx but again, many don't really need them either.

In real terms a dx camera with the correct lenses is probably enough for most needs


----------



## nerwin (Sep 20, 2017)

D610 + 85 1.8G and D810 + 85 1.8G will yield the same results, just one will have higher resolution..okay...maybe the D810 maybe look _slightly _sharper due to the lack of an AA filter. But having an AA filter could actually be better for portraits.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 20, 2017)

I guess I could start with a 610 and aquire glass and not have to worry about it when I move up.


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 20, 2017)

What is Nikon's professional grade glass. I know Canon's, but not Nikon.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 20, 2017)

DreamCatcher said:


> What is Nikon's professional grade glass. I know Canon's, but not Nikon.



Gold ring. I dunno, don't really care. I use what I want. haha


----------



## enerlevel (Sep 21, 2017)

I have tried the d800. The files are much larger in size and so is the camera. I think d600/D610 is a good buy for the price. If you like prime lens, you can start by 35mm f1.8fx or 50mm f1.8G. Not sure if they are gold ring but they perform like one. If you like zoom then 24-120f4 or even the kit 24-85mm vr would give good results.
 However like my earlier post, if you buying Second hand, 
Try to put a D lens and see if the AF motor works.. had couple of Nikon camera which refused to af with D lens
Secondly try to use your lens wide open  and camera to focus on someone’s face at a 45• degree with the centre point focusing one eye. Zoom in the pic and if you see other areas sharper than the eye you focused, then you have AF fine tune problems. 
Many people would say 1.8 or 1.4 have a thin DOF and that it’s user error but with Nikon I believe it’s the camera calibration.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 21, 2017)

enerlevel said:


> Many people would say 1.8 or 1.4 have a thin DOF and that it’s user error but with Nikon I believe it’s the camera calibration.



Thin DOF is distance from subject.  Not user error.  Closer you are the thinner it is.  The further the wider it will get.  For every setting.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 21, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Thin DOF is distance from subject.  Not user error.  Closer you are the thinner it is.  The further the wider it will get.  For every setting.



Agreed. It's physics.


----------



## enerlevel (Sep 21, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> enerlevel said:
> 
> 
> > Many people would say 1.8 or 1.4 have a thin DOF and that it’s user error but with Nikon I believe it’s the camera calibration.
> ...



Yes but the centre focus point has nothing to do with DOF. Closer or far, if the lens is calibrated properly, you will get perfect sharp focus point with thin DOF. A lot of people complain that they are not getting that sharp image from a f1.4 or f1.8 lens. And then people say it’s because of the thin DOF. 
So basic point is focus one eye, and that eye should be in focus. Don’t worry about the DOF. If that eye is not in focus, then it’s a Mis calibrated lens


----------

